# Software Engineers migrating to Sydney .



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I am fairly new to this forum and hoping that I dont goof up in my first post itself . Please excuse me if I do .

I am living in Mumbai currently and will be migrating to Sydney probably this September ie Sep 2012 . I have my PR done (VE 176) . 

By profession I am a Software Engineer and would like to get advice on the following points :

1. Area in Sydney which would be better to reside , in terms of job hunting and expenses . 

2. Any job consultancy agencies which can be approached .

3. Current Software Job Market .

4. Living Expenses . (Just a total amount required per month ; for details I can surf other threads) 

5. Anyone who is in a similart situation like me , so that we can gather and share info .


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

urbanboy92 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am fairly new to this forum and hoping that I dont goof up in my first post itself . Please excuse me if I do .
> 
> ...



Hi Urbanboy,

I am also planning to migrate to Sydney in sept 12. I am from Kerala and work on ERP (PeopleSoft) technical. What is your area of expertise? Also do have an accomodation arranged there ?


Regards,


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Urbanboy,
> 
> I am also planning to migrate to Sydney in sept 12. I am from Kerala and work on ERP (PeopleSoft) technical. What is your area of expertise? Also do have an accomodation arranged there ?
> 
> ...


I am into Application Development , C++ , Android , PHP , Javascript . 

My sisters stays in Wollongong . But I am not sure how long I will be staying with her as searching a job in Sydney from Wollongong will be a bit difficult .


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi,

Do you think that Sept is good time to go, I mean isn't it late for job search ? I am also planning a move for job search in Sydney.


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think that Sept is good time to go, I mean isn't it late for job search ? I am also planning a move for job search in Sydney.


I am also as newbie here . I have no idea if September is a right timt to go . I am expecting some answers to this thread which will clear doubts like these .

So if someone experienced is reading this , any advice would be appreciated .

Altough I heard , July 1st being the start of the Australian financial year , openings are more at this time of the year . It gets slowed down in Dec-Jan which is like vacation time there .


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am also moving to Sydney in first week of Sept 2012. During my visit to Sydney couple of weeks back people told me it will be a little late for job search to move in Sept as not many contract positions open during that time as Dec is a holiday period. I am not sure about the permanent positions. 

But, i have subscribed to Seek job list for over a year, and didn't see much slow down in jobpostings during last september.  I waited too long for this visa, I can't wait anylong, I already resigned from my job and serving notice


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am also moving to Sydney in first week of Sept 2012. During my visit to Sydney couple of weeks back people told me it will be a little late for job search to move in Sept as not many contract positions open during that time as Dec is a holiday period. I am not sure about the permanent positions. 

But, i have subscribed to Seek job list for over a year, and didn't see much slow down in jobpostings during last september.  I waited too long for this visa, I can't wait anylong, I already resigned from my job and serving notice 


Searching from Wollongong shouldn't be a problem(what matters is that you are in Australia and readily available) as you will be dealing more with recruitment agents first. Keep an eye on Seek and note down the agencies who are making posts related to your domain. No point contacting them when in India, but as soon as you land in Australia send out mails with your immediate availability. Spruce up your linked in profile, with some relevant recommendations, and try adding the recruitment agents you found through seek.

From my observation of seeing posts on Seek, there is definitely shortage of skilled people. Comparatively in India any job posting gets filled atmost in a couple of weeks.

One important point, same job opening is listed by multiple agencies. Eg this week I saw a dozen new job posts related to my domian on SEEK posted by differnt agencies. On reading the Job description I understood they were all relatd to the same position. So becareful when you give consent to an agency about your candidacy, dont give consent to more than one agency. If the hiring manager comes across your profile from more than one agency, there is a risk of him questioning your ethics or worse might think you are too eager. 

Lets try to keep this thread alive by posting our experinces and observations. Remember we need not experience things first hand. All the above comments are based on my readings on internet and commonsense observation which are universal.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

qwerty_asdf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also moving to Sydney in first week of Sept 2012. During my visit to Sydney couple of weeks back people told me it will be a little late for job search to move in Sept as not many contract positions open during that time as Dec is a holiday period. I am not sure about the permanent positions.
> 
> ...



Hi Qwerty,

Thanks a lot for all the info. I'm waiting for my PR though and will be in a position to make a call when to move to Sydney once I get it. I am also a Software Engineer . 
Let's all keep in touch as we all will be going to the same place.

Cheers
Shubo


----------



## anmolpuri (May 12, 2012)

Guys, I am flying to Sydney next week. The reason to choose July is that it is start of the financial year and budgets should be available for hiring.
Hope to get some break-through soon.
Anmol


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Software engineer here too.. flying Sydney on June 22...


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

qwerty_asdf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also moving to Sydney in first week of Sept 2012. During my visit to Sydney couple of weeks back people told me it will be a little late for job search to move in Sept as not many contract positions open during that time as Dec is a holiday period. I am not sure about the permanent positions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the info qwerty . Will have to look into my linked in account n get some recos there .I never paid attention to it as I hardly switched companies .Morever checkin online profiles of the candidates is gettin into trend only recently in India .

May I know how are you gonna arrange for accomodations in sydney ?


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

urbanboy92 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info qwerty . Will have to look into my linked in account n get some recos there .I never paid attention to it as I hardly switched companies .Morever checkin online profiles of the candidates is gettin into trend only recently in India .
> 
> May I know how are you gonna arrange for accomodations in sydney ?


I have no close friends in Sydney, though I know people from work. So just keeping an eye on the shared accommodation posts on Gumtree. Shouldn't be a problem finding a temporary accommodation as people do rent rooms on weekly basis.


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

qwerty_asdf said:


> I have no close friends in Sydney, though I know people from work. So just keeping an eye on the shared accommodation posts on Gumtree. Shouldn't be a problem finding a temporary accommodation as people do rent rooms on weekly basis.


I did check gumtree and it seems to be the thing I was lookin for...thnks for the guidance again


----------



## sb2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi All,
We are all in the same boat. my hubby is also planning to fly in sept. he put down his papers on friday and is on notice period now-3 mths!!!  .
its a big risk and hope it is worth it. what i feel is that even though companies get their budget in july, it shud take a while for them to make new plans...aug-sept shud be peak time for job hunters...hopefully


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

sb2010 said:


> Hi All,
> We are all in the same boat. my hubby is also planning to fly in sept. he put down his papers on friday and is on notice period now-3 mths!!!  .
> its a big risk and hope it is worth it. what i feel is that even though companies get their budget in july, it shud take a while for them to make new plans...aug-sept shud be peak time for job hunters...hopefully


i am feelin exactly like u.....I knw its a gr8 risk n hope it pays off....I wish the same tht sep is peak time coz I am plannin to move thn  ...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

All the best guys


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm on the same boat with you guys as well. Flying in July. Serving notice period now. First time, feeling jobless after having worked for 8 years. 

Hope this risk pays off.



urbanboy92 said:


> i am feelin exactly like u.....I knw its a gr8 risk n hope it pays off....I wish the same tht sep is peak time coz I am plannin to move thn  ...


----------



## anmolpuri (May 12, 2012)

Hehe, I am already feeling the same. Jobless after 8 years. But somehow i feel liberated. I am sure this is worth the risk.
All the best.


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Folks,

I am also an aspiring Migrant. I have submitted my PCC and medicals and awaiting the final confirmation from my CO. I shall be following this thread to stay update.

As mentioned by qwerty_asdf, pls keep this thread live by posting your experiences, as it may serve as a help guide for aspirers such as me.

All the very best 

Cheers....


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

*Just a info*

I know everyone is in the same boat. I can say I am in the same boat second time. Bcoz already I have went all these phases and came out of AUS(Just lived 3 months) and then going again now. 
To adapt to the AUS culture one must know a lot of things about AUS before entering there and then knowing everything with a big surprise. 
So before entering you need to know about:
1) Banks
2) Housing - Temporary
3) Driving License
4) Medicare
5) TFN
6) Rent - IF you want to Rent a house in Australia(not sharing basis), note that they will ask for the list of documents for reference. Like driving license, payslips, previous house owners references etc. You need to meet the 100 Point system. Getting rented house is also a big process and need documentation like the job application.
7) Few of the people over there suggest to be a member in an organization related to your subject for more references.
8) Initially can search for the voluntary work in any field if job in your field is difficult or market is down.
9) For Internet connection, It is costly there. I have not seen much Unlimited GB plans as In INdia. If you are going from India buy to plan a router here only and then take it there. I heard its costly in AUS. Verify this info once again before buying. 

Normally jobs will be more in the first half of the year(Feb - July). From August it will become slow. Recruitment become slow. 

So Before entering AUS know everything whatever info you want by checking the forums like this so that you wont be surprised after listening there.


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello friends,

Can some of the experienced persons tell the importance of job references ? Do they call up the referees ? Do they ask for written references ? 

If a person has worked with 4 companies, is it enough to provide 2 references from the first and second company or would it be required to provide 2 references from each of the companies I worked for. 

Thanks n advance.


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

deepsea said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can some of the experienced persons tell the importance of job references ? Do they call up the referees ? Do they ask for written references ?
> 
> ...


In my experience it just works by emails. 2 references should be enough and need not be from the latest employer. It would be best to give the references of a co-worker and another a manager/supervisor to whom you reported.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Qwerty,

I am a software engineer and planning to move to Sydney in September. It would be good if we can keep in touch and share our experiences of job search...



qwerty_asdf said:


> In my experience it just works by emails. 2 references should be enough and need not be from the latest employer. It would be best to give the references of a co-worker and another a manager/supervisor to whom you reported.


----------

